# Welches Rennrad für einen Bergwerk-Fahrer??



## Bubilein79 (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so - nun hat mich auch der Rennrad-Virus gepackt. So schnell, wie möglich muss nun ein solcher Drahtesel her. Leider hat ja Bergwerk keine Renner. 

Bitte gebt mir Tips, welcher Hersteller gut genug für einen Bergwerker ist...

Dachte schon an Principia (sind die ned pleite??), Stevens, Storck, Wilier oder so...

Danke für Eure Tips,


Flo


----------



## Brägel (19. Juli 2004)

Das z.B.: http://www.storck-bicycle.de/de/bikes/scen-carb.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

